# Classical Music "Listeners" Before the Age of Radio/Records/CDs etc?



## MonagFam (Nov 17, 2015)

I was curious about the classical music audience or average listener in the 18th through the early 20th century. Are there any good books, articles, or discussions out here on the topic?

I find it fascinating that you will read about riots or fights in the crowd because of the music.

If it was primarily the wealthy, did the common people have an opportunity to hear it and how?

Were people looking forward to the next work by Mozart to "drop?". If they were, did the score come out before most people would have heard it? Did they try and hum a few bars?

I see lots about composers, but not as much about the way the audience consumed their work.

Thanks as always.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

MonagFam said:


> I find it fascinating that you will read about riots or fights in the crowd because of the music.
> 
> If it was primarily the wealthy, did the common people have an opportunity to hear it and how?


Interesting topic, hopefully someone will be able to provide good information. My understanding is that a lot of the fighting at the famed Rite of Spring debut were amongst the wealthy crowd and the less wealthy "hipster" types who were in the audience. Thus, I don't think the audiences were totally comprised of wealthy patrons.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

What I'd love to know is what percentage of the population were interested in art music. There's an unfortunate tendency, asuch as when decrying today's audiences, to equate the aristocracy and middle classes of times past with "everyone", but I've always assumed most people back then were too busy trying not to die of starvation or disease to have time for the latest symphony.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

This is a fascinating topic. I highly recommend James Johnson's book Listening in Paris. Here's a preview on Google Books:
https://books.google.com/books?id=T...GjAA#v=onepage&q="listening in paris"&f=false

Another useful book on the topic is Melanie Lowe's Pleasure and Meaning in the Classical Symphony, especially Chapter 3, "Enlightening the Listening Subject." https://books.google.com/books?id=B...we enlightening the listening subject&f=false It's a pretty dense read, and quite heavy on the philosophical context - but it's well worth the effort if you're interested in learning about 18th-century listening habits.


----------



## MonagFam (Nov 17, 2015)

Nereffid said:


> What I'd love to know is what percentage of the population were interested in art music. There's an unfortunate tendency, asuch as when decrying today's audiences, to equate the aristocracy and middle classes of times past with "everyone", but I've always assumed most people back then were too busy trying not to die of starvation or disease to have time for the latest symphony.


I think that is a good question as well. I would be curious to know that. Imagine an impromptu "flash mob" type performance in the marketplace in the 18th century.


----------



## MonagFam (Nov 17, 2015)

Bettina said:


> This is a fascinating topic. I highly recommend James Johnson's book Listening in Paris. Here's a preview on Google Books:
> https://books.google.com/books?id=T...GjAA#v=onepage&q="listening in paris"&f=false
> 
> Another useful book on the topic is Melanie Lowe's Pleasure and Meaning in the Classical Symphony, especially Chapter 3, "Enlightening the Listening Subject." https://books.google.com/books?id=B...we enlightening the listening subject&f=false It's a pretty dense read, and quite heavy on the philosophical context - but it's well worth the effort if you're interested in learning about 18th-century listening habits.


Thanks for the suggestions and links!


----------

